# Help!



## GwdN00b2014 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am relatively new to the Tivo world. I recently started seeing a young lady who has, in the past, used a TiVo (Series 2) to assist in "instant playback" of footage of the volleyball team she coaches. This, of course, is accomplished through hooking up a video camera and using that input to "buffer" or records. According to her, and may of the other coaches that I've spoken with, the system works really well, even on smaller hard drives, because rarely do the ever have a need to record more than 20 - 30 minutes at a time. Also, from their position on the court, they can use the remote to "jump back" and demonstrate an error or a positive to the players. Anyway...

The Tivo that my "friend" had was working fine last season and (again, according to her), for the two seasons prior to that. When she plugged it in a few weeks ago, it reverted back to the initial setup process. I've scoured the web, tried MANY different methods of activating the DVR, and, to no avail, nothing worked. It ALWAYS fails. Whether hooked to a phone line or rigged to the LAN with a USB-to-ethernet adapter. I tried changing the dialing prefix, etc. Nothing. 

She bought another Tivo on eBay (another Series 2). It got here, worked fine for the first use or two, then got stuck at the "Welcome... Powering On" screen. Though I'm new to the world of Tivo, I'm an IT director by trade, so, I took out my tool kit and did a bit of research. The Western Digital 60Gb HDD within is faulty: riddled with bad sectors and delays. Repairs were an exercise in futility.

I say all that to say this: Now, I have two Series 2 Tivo's that are each basically useless to me. She doesn't have, nor does she want or need, a subscription to the Tivo service. I am simply posting here today as a final hope of someone who might be able to offer a suggestion. I've attempted to connect serially (to the device stuck in "setup mode") and bypass the initial setup by "tweaking" a file or two, but was unsuccessful. 

Is there a way to download a software image that will already be "enabled," allowing me to step around the need to connect to Tivo and download data? I am more than willing to try anything at this point. It would really make her happy if I could get it working, and, in turn, she'd do certain things that "make me happy." I digress...

Sincerely,

A frustrated young man.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

What model series 2?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Have you tried the image thread? It's something like, "If you need an image don't PM me." Lots of talk there.


----------



## GwdN00b2014 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I actually just received a PM with the image for the 140. (THANK YOU, BTW!!!!( But... the power supply in that one is shot according to my ohm meter, that is... 

Anyway, I was able to find a backup for the 230 series (that was stuck in the "setup loop"), and it's all booted up. The problem that I'm running into now is the "Error 51." I've done some research. Serial connection is a bust: it just takes me to the ROM password prompt, which I know is a randomly assigned alpha-numeric. I just want to get to the bash prompt to apply the 51killer, but I can't seem to get there.

Any suggestions? The threads that I've read suggest changing the password. I have the syntax bookmarked, but is there a particular linux distro or a method that might be more effective than another?

I'd like to say, "Thank you," again to each of you who've responded both in the thread and privately. I really appreciate the advice, gentlemen!

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Error 51 = you *MUST* run Clear & Delete Everything. The Tivo image on the drive must be married to the Tivo itself or it will not work, nor will it connect to Tivo service.


----------

